# Frogs & Toads > Mantella & Other Mantellidae > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Bronze Mantella Breading Spot

## FishChum

Looks like one of my male Mantella's has the attention of the two female's. they seem to be favoring a small hole in the back of the tank as a breading spot. I am planing to get a mirror to have a closer look into that spot to see if there any eggs. Any links to Mantella Ebenaui breading would be a big help.
Thanks

----------


## FishChum

A link I found to breeding mantellas
Frogs: Breeding Mantellas

----------


## bill

That is one of the better articles I have read in mantella breeding. And they are correct, seasonal cycles are important. If you do happen to get viable eggs, be prepared to be in for the long haul. It takes about a year for the tads to morph.
Another great article was written by Marc s. And is linked in another thread around here about mantella  resources

----------


## exasperatus2002

Your right, deffinately a great article.





> That is one of the better articles I have read in mantella breeding. And they are correct, seasonal cycles are important. If you do happen to get viable eggs, be prepared to be in for the long haul. It takes about a year for the tads to morph.
> Another great article was written by Marc s. And is linked in another thread around here about mantella resources

----------


## FishChum

Is this the one you mentioned? Marc Staniszewski's Mantella FAQ

----------


## bill

That's the one. Best care sheet around for mantellas. I abbreviated his last name because I would have felt bad butchering it.....lol

----------


## FishChum

Thanks, best info yet!
My frogs are very orange compared to all of the others Ive seen online, I was told they are CB, maybe they are orange as a result of breeding?

----------

